New Content Management System - MrPharoah
======
MrPharoah
I am simply a hard worker, very professional and very effective. I'm working a
new content management and sharing platform and it is amazing, one can get it
at [https://www.getlucid.app/](https://www.getlucid.app/), just install it in
your cpanel and you're good to go..

------
gus_massa
The page is very empty, so it's difficult to see if it is useful. Try adding
more content.

For this kind of projects sometimes it's better to make a blog post where you
explain the technology stack and some problems you have to solve.

